# Newly got Budgie not feeling OK



## Gnanasekar (11 mo ago)

I recently got a pair of Budgies for my Daughter. One of them is not active. It is having Puffed up feathers and Tail is Bobbing. One of the eye is not OK. Also its head is on its back for sometime during the day. I tried Deworming and Multivitamin drops in water. None of them helps. Pl help us.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It would be best to have the bird seen by an avian vet who can determine if there is any type of infection causing the bird to feel unwell. When a bird is puffed up and tail bobbing that is a sign that it is ill and in need of medical attention. Please take a look at this link that may assist you in finding a vet in India Locating an Avian Veterinarian//On-Line Avian...
It is not advisable to have your bird outside in the cage, as in the picture you have posted shows, unless you are right next to it at all times as there may be predators around that could injure or frighten the bird. The cage bar spacing looks like it may be too wide, the ideal spacing would be 1/2 inch or less here is a link to some info about cages Essentials to a Great Cage


----------



## Gnanasekar (11 mo ago)

Hi Cody,

Thanks for your reply. I will take them to Hospital first thing tomorrow. Regarding the Cage kept outside, they are cheerful when they are outside than inside. I will bring them in when it is dark. I will check the link for the Essentials for a cage. Thanks again for that.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> It would be best to have the bird seen by an avian vet who can determine if there is any type of infection causing the bird to feel unwell. When a bird is puffed up and tail bobbing that is a sign that it is ill and in need of medical attention. Please take a look at this link that may assist you in finding a vet in India Locating an Avian Veterinarian//On-Line Avian...
> It is not advisable to have your bird outside in the cage, as in the picture you have posted shows, unless you are right next to it at all times as there may be predators around that could injure or frighten the bird. The cage bar spacing looks like it may be too wide, the ideal spacing would be 1/2 inch or less here is a link to some info about cages Essentials to a Great Cage


As Cody mentioned, the danger of predators, even while in a cage is very real! I've seen videos and online pictures of a cage that was mangled by a large hawk. If they are out side and in the cage, it's better to be on a screened in porch. Even then. You don't want to leave them alone. Even for a second! The speed at which raptors (eagles, hawks, falcons, owls) can dive is astoundingly fast. A Peregrine falcon can dive at speeds up to 200 mph. We mere humans would be hard pressed to stop that bird!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Gnanasekar said:


> Hi Cody,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I will take them to Hospital first thing tomorrow. Regarding the Cage kept outside, they are cheerful when they are outside than inside. I will bring them in when it is dark. I will check the link for the Essentials for a cage. Thanks again for that.


You are putting your birds lives at risk by leaving them outside unattended, make sure that they are never put in direct sunlight without having a portion of the cage with no sun, they can easily get overheated and die, if they do not have a way to move out from under direct sunlight


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*This forum does not recommend that any budgie be left outdoors in a cage unless it is supervised at all times.
Doing so is not following "Best Practices" and is putting your bird(s) at risk.

How large is the cage in which you are planning to house these two budgies? Length, Width, Height*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Gnanasekar (11 mo ago)

Hi All,

I took your suggestions and didn't took the Cage out today. Will update here once we get from the vet. Thanks Again


----------



## Gnanasekar (11 mo ago)

Update: Went to Vet.. Got prescription for Enrofloxacin for 5days.. Will update here again...


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Gnanasekar said:


> Update: Went to Vet.. Got prescription for Enrofloxacin for 5days.. Will update here again...


Great news that you were able to go to a vet. What are their names? You said you have two?


----------



## Gnanasekar (11 mo ago)

Still Not named.. My daughter is choosing...


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Gnanasekar said:


> Still Not named.. My daughter is choosing...
> [/c


 Got to love the indecisiveness of children hahaha


----------



## Gnanasekar (11 mo ago)

UPDATE: Feathers fully grown around the eyes.. No more frequent Puffing up like before.. Comparatively more active than before.. 

We named them "Blue" & "Green" to make it easy.


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Gnanasekar said:


> UPDATE: Feathers fully grown around the eyes.. No more frequent Puffing up like before.. Comparatively more active than before..
> 
> We named them "Blue" & "Green" to make it easy.


So awesome! Very happy to hear! Oh, love the names. I’m assuming you speak your native language when calling them. Love to know how to say it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear your budgie is doing well now.

How large is the cage in which you are planning to house these two budgies? Length, Width, Height*


----------



## Gnanasekar (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm glad to hear your budgie is doing well now.
> 
> How large is the cage in which you are planning to house these two budgies? Length, Width, Height*


L - 23.5inch
W - 16.5inch
H - 15.5inch



NAnlezarck said:


> So awesome! Very happy to hear! Oh, love the names. I’m assuming you speak your native language when calling them. Love to know how to say it.


Sorry.. No.. Only English - Blue & Green


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That cage is not large enough for two budgies.
You need a minimum of 30" Long x 18" Wide by 18" High
Bigger would be better. Length is more important than Height as budgies fly laterally.
You must ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2".*


----------

